# 4790K Temperatur unter Prime95



## ironiro (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe heute meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut. Folgendes Setup: 

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K  (CPU Kühler bereits von Boxed auf CoolerMaster TX4 gewechselt) 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97 Sniper 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport Elite 1600 2x4 GB 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 970 GTX  4 GB 

Nun zu meinem "Problem" das hoffentlich gar keins ist. 

Im normalen Windowsbetrieb erreiche ich zwischen 30° und 34° laut Core Temp und HWMonitor. 
Schmeisse ich den Prime 95 Blendtest an gehen die Temperatur zuerst auf bis zu 77 ° (vereinzelt max. 84°)  hoch.  Nach ein paar Minuten habe ich auch hier 88 C°  durchschnittlich. 
Lasse ich Prime auf mit den Small FFT's laufen geht die Temperatur auf bis zu 100°. 

Ich weis ,dass der FFT Test kein realistischer Test aber die 100° machen mir etwas Angst. 

Kann ich das System so lassen oder sind die Werte Anlass zu Sorge?


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2014)

Also optimal sieht anders aus. Haste mal die Einstellungen im Bios kontrolliert und läuft der kühler dabei volle Pulle?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Dezember 2014)

Prime95 ist weit davon entfernt alltagstauglich und aussagekräftig zu sein.
Und da Haswell (außer Haswell-E da verlötet) ein Temperaturproblem haben, da sie schlechte/billige Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, sind Temperaturprobleme nicht selten, hier ist ein weites Spektrum an angaben im Netz zu finden, hier benötigt man wirklich Glück ein gutes Modell zu erwischen.
Gehen wir es mal anders an, wie hoch sind die Temperaturen in CPU-lastigen Spielen ?


----------



## ironiro (16. Dezember 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Also optimal sieht anders aus. Haste mal die Einstellungen im Bios kontrolliert und läuft der kühler dabei volle Pulle?



Die Bios Einstellungen sind die Standard Einstellungen also unverändert. Auf was sollte ich dort achten bzw. möglicherweise ändern? 
Der Kühler ist beim Blend Test bei ca. 1900 RPM was am Anschlag sein dürfte/ist.



			
				ΔΣΛ;7033847 schrieb:
			
		

> Prime95 ist weit davon entfernt alltagstauglich und aussagekräftig zu sein.
> Und da Haswell (außer Haswell-E da verlötet) ein Temperaturproblem haben, da sie schlechte/billige Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, sind Temperaturprobleme nicht selten, hier ist ein weites Spektrum an angaben im Netz zu finden, hier benötigt man wirklich Glück ein gutes Modell zu erwischen.
> Gehen wir es mal anders an, wie hoch sind die Temperaturen in CPU-lastigen Spielen ?



Was wäre denn ein CPU lastiges Spiel? Bei CS:GO komme ich bei 300 fps auf ebenfalls ca 70°.


----------



## rackcity (16. Dezember 2014)

abhilfe schafft ein guter kühler.


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. Dezember 2014)

Du hast halt am falschen ende gespart....dein CPU Kühler is einfach zu schlecht


----------



## LTB (16. Dezember 2014)

Selbst wenn der CPU Kühler nicht der Beste ist, sollten doch die Temps bei CS:GO nicht an die 70°C kommen, oder? 

Beim wechseln von dem Boxedkühler zum CM TX4 ist alles glatt gelaufen? Der TX4 hat ja nur diese Schnappverschlüsse. Sind die alle ordentlich drauf/drin?

Wenn du die richtige Montage bestätigen kannst dann taugt der TX4 in der Tat nichts.


----------



## derprofi21 (16. Dezember 2014)

> Was wäre denn ein CPU lastiges Spiel? Bei CS:GO komme ich bei 300 fps auf ebenfalls ca 70°.



und? 70 grad - passt doch halbwegs.
solange die temperaturen nicht gegen 90 grad gehen ist alles im lot.

der cpu/gpu sind temperaturen unterhalb der 90 grad schnuppe.
eine cpu mit 50 grad läuft genauso wie mit 70 grad ... vollkommen egal.
fangen sowieso erst ab 80 grad schön langsam aber sicher zum throttlen an.

kaputt kann eine cpu/gpu erst ab DAUERHAFTEN 105 grad+ werden.



> abhilfe schafft ein guter kühler.



wozu?
übertaktet wird nicht und die temps sind im grünen bereich.
des weiteren kann es auch sein das der TS einen eher krummen cpu spacer erwischt hat.
da bringt dir ein besserer kühler auch nicht viel.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2014)

Heißt das teil nicht t4? Ich würde mir auch einen besseren ala brocken o
Ä. Holen.


----------



## ufftataa (16. Dezember 2014)

Morgen,

hatte mit meinem i7 4770K auch Temperaturprobleme.
Meine Lösung war einfach den Vcore auf 1,05V fest zu setzen. (das Mainboard hatte davor immer automatisch auf ca  1,117V gesetzt)
Und ich hätte es selber nicht geglaubt, aber die Temperatur ist von ca 80 Grad auf maximal 70 Grad gesunken.

Ich weiß nicht wie viel Vcore der 4790K braucht, aber kannst dich ja mal einlesen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich tippe auch mal darauf das die Vcore, wie so oft bei Haswell einfach viel zu hoch ist im Default.
Bereits bei einigen gesehen, bei denen die Vcore im default gegen 1,3V geht, und das ist im Normalfall viel zu hoch.

Lade dir mal CPU-Z runter, starte es und starte den Prime95 Small FFT und check die Vcore dabei im CPU-Z, in der Regel ist alles über 1,15V nicht nötig für einen stabilen Betrieb bei einem Haswell ohne OC.


----------



## looone $tar (16. Dezember 2014)

Zwei dinge. Erstens, welche prime version verwendest du denn? Mit der aktuellen 28.xx wird man immer viel zu extreme Auslastung/Temperaturen erreichen insbesondere wenn das Board den takt nicht drosselt. Und die gigabyte boards neigen leider dazu auf standarteinstellungen den takt nicht zu senken und um das system stabil zu halten praktisch die cpu zu braten. Mein bruder hat auch diese probleme obwohl er nen guten kühler hat wurden die temps zu hoch. Haben sein system mit meinem msi board getestet und dieses regelte dann eben den takt runter und behilt das 110w target ein, während wir auf dem gigabyte board bis zu 180W in der spitze noch sehen konnten. Schau mal ob bei dir der takt runtergeregelt wird und welche leistung verbraten wird (mit dem tool coretemp). Vielleicht bringt gigabyte mal eine neue biosversion die das problem behebt, ansonsten hilft nur den turbo zu deaktiveren oder manuell alle spannungen zu setzten. Das problem mit den neueren prime versionen ist das die AVX permanten auslasten und dafür sind die cpus mit turbo nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## ironiro (16. Dezember 2014)

@LTB der Schnappverschluss ist richtig drin ,aber dran rumziehen würde ich nicht. Der Verschluss allgemein kommt mir auch nicht sonderlich gut verarbeitet vor. 
@drstoecker ja das teil heißt t4 ,aber ich denke um die Uhrzeit darf man mir den Schnitzer verzeihen.  
@Jeretxxo Also im Normalen Windows Betrieb kurz nach dem Hochfahren steht bei CPU-Z eine Core Voltage von 1,263 V. 
@looone $tar ja 28.5 und beim Blend Test auf maximal 96 W.


Allgemein gefragt: 
Wenn ich ab jetzt die Temperatur im Auge behalten und schau ,dass die nicht über 80°-90° rausschiesst (was ich im Moment bezweifle) , sollte ich doch einigermaßen sicher fahren oder? Dann würde ich die nächste Woche ein Auge drauf haben und mir zu Weihnachten nen guten Kühler schenken lassen. Welchen könntet ihr da empfehlen? Am besten einen mit einer besseren Montage als der T4 ,das war ein elendiges Gefrickel.

EDIT: 

Danke euche allen übrigens für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. Dezember 2014)

Was verstehst du unter bessere Montage? Bei den meisten musst du hinter den mainboards eine Backplate anbringen wenn dein Gehäuse eine aussparung dafür hat is das schnell gemacht und was für ein Gehäuse hast du überhaupt...Was is dein Budget für einen neuen CPU-Kühler?


----------



## ironiro (16. Dezember 2014)

Zyklon83 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter bessere Montage? Bei den meisten musst du hinter den mainboards eine Backplate anbringen wenn dein Gehäuse eine aussparung dafür hat is das schnell gemacht und was für ein Gehäuse hast du überhaupt...Was is dein Budget für einen neuen CPU-Kühler?



Unter besserer Montage versteh ich ,dass man keinen windigen Verschluss hat den man umständlich festklemmen muss. 
Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoon VS4 und ja es hat eine Aussparung für eine Backplate.

Budget mäßig denke ich an max. 60 €.


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. Dezember 2014)

Der sollte gerade so rein passen wenn du keine Seitenlüfter drin hast https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-rock-3-bk018-a1054331.html

Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler:16 cm steht auf der Page von den


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi leute,

ich hab gestern zufällig auch mal Prime mit den SmallFTTs laufen lassen und dann mittels Coretemp feststellen müssen das meine CPU (ein 4790K) auch auf ca. 93°C hochgeht.
Das komische...in der Sekunde in der ich den Test stoppe, fällt die Temp sofort auf 35°C runter (Was auch meine normale Idle Temp ist).
Beim Blend Test habe ich so ca 62°C auf der CPU, welche aber nach dem stoppen auch sofort wieder auf 35°C absinkt.

CPU Kühler habe ich den Noctua NH-D15 mit der TX4 WLP.

Hab mir jetzt mal die letzten Posts durchgelesen und bei mir läuft die CPU im Idle unter 0,95V und in Prime mit 1,295V.
In rechenintensiven Spielen (BF4, Watch Dogs, Metro LL etc.) geht die CPU Temp nie über 45°C und da läuft die CPU auch mit 1,295V.

Um alle übrigen Fragen zu klären:
- Ja, die CPU Lüfter drehen bei Prime voll auf
- Ich habe ein Gigabyte MB mit der Bios-Version F6
- Ich nutze kein OC.



> welche prime version verwendest du denn? Mit der aktuellen 28.xx wird man immer viel zu extreme Auslastung/Temperaturen erreichen insbesondere wenn das Board den takt nicht drosselt. Und die gigabyte boards neigen leider dazu auf standarteinstellungen den takt nicht zu senken und um das system stabil zu halten praktisch die cpu zu braten.



Weiß leider nicht welche Prime version ich hab? 
Wo kann man das nachsehen und (falls notwendig) wo kriege ich die "ältere" version her?


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hab schon oft gelesen das es an einer bestimmten Prime version liegt aber welche fällt mir gerade nicht ein vielleicht kann es ja ein anderer schreiben...Meine die ich habe is von Chip.de damit bekomme ich nie so hohe temps selbst mit OC


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Dezember 2014)

Wie ich schon sagte, ohne OC, ist keine Spannung von über 1,15V nötig für den stabilen Betrieb der meisten Haswells, viele sind auch noch mit wesentlich weniger Spannung stabil ohne weiteres, und eine Spannung bei knapp 1,3V ist auf jedenfall zu hoch als default.


Mal so als Vergleich, auch wenn der etwas hinterherhinkt, mein alter i5 2500k, braucht bei 4,5 Ghz nur knapp 1,3V und das ist eine veraltete Plattform, die noch einiges mehr an Spannung brauchte.


----------



## Hawkins (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich hab auch nen 4790k, Vcore bei 1.248, Mobo ist ein Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H. Das neueste Bios ist auch drauf. Kühler hab ich nen ELK Alpenföhn Himalaya 2.

Array
Mit Prime 95 (v 28.5 build 2).gehen die Temps innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden auf 100° hoch mit small fft. Im Blendtest nach ein paar Minuten auch auf ca 80°.

Liegt das an prime95 oder sollte ich den PC checken lassen? Der Rechner ist von Mindfactory zusammengebaut, der Kühler wurde schon einmal getauscht da er das erste mal locker war und sich nicht festschrauben ließ. Es lag wohl Transportschaden vor. Jetzt sitzt der Kühler allerdings fest.

Sollte ich die vcore im Bios senken? Ich hab nicht vor zu übertakten.


----------



## looone $tar (16. Dezember 2014)

Wie och schon erwähnte, kontrolliere mal ob dein board den turbo in prime senkt also die CPU mit weniger als 4.4 GHz laufen lässte bzw. welche core spannung anliegt und wieviel watt verbraucht werden. Verwende dazu am besten das tool coretemp. Prime in der 28 er version lasste die cpu übermässig aus und wenn das board nicht den turbo runternimmt überhitzt die cpu bei z.b. 1.25V auch mit einem guten kühler. Das powertarget sind bei der cpu ja 80W und für eine kurze zeit bis zu 110W. Wenn mehr verbraucht wird kann es kritisch mit den temps werden.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt im BIOS den Vcore auf 1,2V festgesetzt und bekomme nun beim SmallFTT Test "nurnoch" 80°C; Blend Test 60°C.

Wenn ich den VCore auf unter 1.15V stelle, dann bekomme ich einen Bios Freeze. 
Also UEFI Bootscreen wird noch angezeigt und da bleibt der stehen. (Musste einen Bios Reset machen.)

Ist denke aber das es jetzt OK ist. (Wars vorher auch, da ich beim Zocken nie über 60°C auf der CPU hatte)


----------



## KaterTom (17. Dezember 2014)

@Hawkins: Mit deinem PC ist alles ok! Es liegt an Prime. Die aktuellen Versionen nutzen die Befehlssätze AVX2 und FMA3 (die in Games aber überhaupt keine Rolle spielen) welche unnatürlich hohe Last erzeugen. Das führt dazu, daß die VCore durch die Decke schießt und die Temperatur trotz guter Kühlung ebenfalls.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin

Hier bin ich ja genau richtig mit dem genau gleichen Problem:
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 - Kühler-Fehlkauf für I7 7950K ? - ComputerBase Forum

Nicht von der falschen I7 -Bezeichnung irritieren lassen. Hatte da einen Fehler beim Thread Titel gemacht.

Habe auch ganz frisch einen I7 4790K und einen Himalaya 2.

Ich habe ein Asus Maximus VII Hero.  Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich die VCore auf max. 1.2 V einstellen kann.
Hatte schon geschaut im Bios. Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das einstellen kann.  Meine VCore pendelt bei 1,264 V

Wenn ich das hier richtig mitverfolgt habe, brauche ich den Kühler wohl nicht austauschen.
Hatte den Himalay 2 ausgewählt, weil er bei PC Games Hardware gut bewertet wurde.
Und weil er mit meinen RAM-Modulen kompatibel ist (hohe Kühlkörper) 

Welche Prime Version ich benutzt hatte weiß ich nicht. Hatte ich frisch von der Seite herunter geladen. Dürfte die neueste Version sein.
Welchen Test ich immer ausgeführt hatte weiß ich nicht. Hatte nach dem Prime 95-Start einfach losgelegt ohne etwas auszuwählen.

Was ich nicht verstanden habe:
- mal waren die Temperaturen nahe 100° bei max. Lüfterdrehzahl u. 100 % Last
- und mal waren die Temperaturen bei 70-75 ° bei 600-650 Umdrehungen u. 100% Last
Als ob 100% nicht gleich 100% sind.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ein Freund mit einem I5 3570K hat nur 1,15 V bei Last
Und hat mit dem aktuellsten Prime keine drastischen Temperaturanstiege.


----------



## Fried_Knight (19. Dezember 2014)

Der ist ja auch ein Ivy und kein Haswell (Heizwell). Das neuste Prime nutzt die neuen Befehle der Haswells voll aus, was die Temperaturen hochschießen lässt.
Ich habe im Hinterkopf, dass für Haswell Prime95 27.9 zu nehmen ist.

Edit: siehe KaterTom


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Werde ich heute Vormittag mal ausprobieren.

Wie kann ich die VCore senken ?   Einen Wert wie beim DRAM Voltage kann man nicht eintragen
Was muß man dabei beachten ?


----------



## Trashco96 (19. Dezember 2014)

Meine Temps schwanken im Idle auch zwischen 29 und 44 Grad. (Dark Rock Pro 3)

Wenn ich CS:GO zocke meint mein i7-4790 auch er müsste 61 Grad heiß werden.. Bei BF4 wird er Max 65 Grad


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen

Nicht einfach eine nicht aktuelle Version von Prime95 zu finden.
Hab nun Prime95 2.77 Build 2 im Einsatz.   
Die höchste Temperatur war von einem Kern 83°
Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen bei RealTemp dauerhaft im 70er Bereich. Keine Ausbrüche gen 90-100° mehr. Super !
AI Suite 3  (Asus-Programm) zeigt immer einen niedrigeren Wert an. 62° C gerade.  Real Temp zur gleichen Zeit mitte 70er° C
Welcher Wert ist hier realer ?

Edit:  Oh, nach einer halben Stunde gingen die Werte nun doch mal auf 90° hoch. 
Dennoch ein ganz anderes Verhalten als bei der aktuellen Prime-Version.


Eins möchte ich nun dennoch noch erreichen.  Den Vcore auf 1,2 runter setzen.

Im Bios habe ich PCH Kernspannung gefunden, und auf 1,2 gesetzt. Hat aber nichts gebracht.
Bei Last habe ich dennoch 1,264 V.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. Dezember 2014)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Edit:  Oh, nach einer halben Stunde gingen die Werte nun doch mal auf 90° hoch.
> Dennoch ein ganz anderes Verhalten als bei der aktuellen Prime-Version.
> 
> Eins möchte ich nun dennoch noch erreichen.  Den Vcore auf 1,2 runter setzen.
> ...



Wenn du den Vcore auf 1,2 haben willst musst du im UEFI/BIOS schon den Vcore auf 1,2 setzen 
Die PCH Kernspannung ist die "Platform Controller Hub" Spannung welche die Spannung von USB etc. regelt.

Was für ein MB und UEFI hast du? 
Dann kann ich dir evtl. sagen wo du den Vcore findest.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Asus Maximus VII Hero   BIOS 2201

Danke, dann werde ich die PCH Kernspannung mal lieber auf Auto stellen.

Auf der gleichen Seite ist die:  CPU Core Voltage
Aber da kann ich keinen Wert eingeben.
- Automatisch
- Manuell
- Offset
- Adaptiv

Edit:  habs hinbekommen

Einstellungen:
Offset
-
0,050 V

Nun liegt er mit Voll-Last unter Prime95 bei 1,2 V

Mit -0,070 V gehts auch  bei 1,184 V
Jetzt lass ich ihn erst mal laufen.

---

Ein Tip bräuchte ich noch. Und zwar ist die PS2-Tastatur auch nach Abschaltung des Rechners noch an.
Im Grunde kenne ich die Option, nur finde ich sie nicht. Wo drunter versteckt die sich ?
Ist vielleicht auch nicht so wichtig. Wenn der neue Rechner fertig ist, kommt die gute alte G15 ran.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. Dezember 2014)

Du musst die CPU Core Voltage auf "Manual Mode" setzen und dann kannst du drunter bei "CPU Core Voltage Override" den Vcore Einstellen. Mit "+" erhöhst und mit "-" verringerst du den Wert.
Kannst Ihn aber auch über den Nummernblock eingeben.

Siehe: http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/BIOS-OC-VOLTAGES1.jpg

ACHTUNG! Englische Tastatur und 1,2 wird als 1.2 geschrieben (Also mit . (punkt) statt , (komma)

Im Mainboard Handbuch auf Seite 99 (Punkt 3-19) findest du das nochmal genau beschrieben.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Nun läuft es ja mit der Offset-Einstellung.  Ist das nicht richtige Weg ?


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. Dezember 2014)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Nun läuft es ja mit der Offset-Einstellung.  Ist das nicht richtige Weg ?



Es führen immer mehrere Wege zum Ziel.
So kann man es auch machen. Ich würde es aber über den "Manual Mode" einstellen.

Wenn es so jetzt funktioniert ist es ja OK. 

Im Grunde brauchst du die VCore gar nicht verändern, weil nur bei Prime95 diese hohe Temp entsteht.
Hab bisher zumindest kein Spiel gefunden bei dem ich über 65°C erreicht hätte.

Hab die VCore trotzdem mal verringert weil dadurch die CPU noch bissal Kühler läuft.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Danke Dir !

Nach einer Stunde Prime95 war immer noch alles im grünen Bereich.
Thema erledigt 

Gruß
Lev


----------



## retroelch (19. Dezember 2014)

Wechsel den Kühler und alles ist in butter.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Der Himalaya 2 soll ja sehr gut sein. Zweiter Platz im Test. Siehe Ausgabe 12 / 2014

Und wie ich hier im Thread gelesen habe, haben auch andere Top Kühler das Temperatur-Problem mit neuem Prime95 und I7 4790K.
Beim Himalaya 2 ist ja nur ein Lüfter, u. der dreht maximal mit knapp über 1100 Umdrehungen/Minute.
Das Kühlergebnis könnte mit einem anderen Lüfter mit 1500-2000 U/Min. wesentlich besser sein.
Ich werde auf jedem Fall noch mal einen zweiten dazu installieren. Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt nötig ist.

Ist es eigentlich normal, das die Headpipe-Enden nur etwas warm werden, selbst wenn man knapp 100° C hat beim neuesten Prime95 ?
Der Kühler sitzt richtig und fest. Hatte ich auch noch mal abgenommen gestern.
Aber der ist ja auch ziemlich groß. 17 cm.  Bekomme beim Antec P280 gerade die Seitenwand noch zu,  es passen ein paar Blätter Papier zwischen Kühler u. Seitenwand. Berühren sich also nicht.


----------



## Hawkins (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem 4790k den Himalaya 2 gegen nen bequiet Dark Power Pro 3 getauscht. Mit dem Himalaya 2 hatte ich bei meinem gedämmten Fractal R4 Gehäuse Temps von 70° in Dragonage Inquisition. Das war mir zu viel, gerade wenn ich bedenke das es im Sommer nochmal 10-15° wärmer wird.


----------



## Fried_Knight (19. Dezember 2014)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Ein Tip bräuchte ich noch. Und zwar ist die PS2-Tastatur auch nach Abschaltung des Rechners noch an.
> Im Grunde kenne ich die Option, nur finde ich sie nicht. Wo drunter versteckt die sich ?
> Ist vielleicht auch nicht so wichtig. Wenn der neue Rechner fertig ist, kommt die gute alte G15 ran.



Dafür musst du im Bios den S5-State aktivieren.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Fried_Knight schrieb:


> Dafür musst du im Bios den S5-State aktivieren.



Finde ich im BIOS nicht.
System Power States (Windows)
Ja, sowas hab ich gesucht. 
Das Mainboard hat ja so ein Feature namens Keybot.
Keybot wird wohl automatisch verwendet, wenn man die obersten USB-Anschlüsse für Maus u. Tastatur verwendet.
Im Bios gibt es dafür aber auch keine Option zum deaktivieren.  Jedenfalls nicht gefunden.


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem 4790k den Himalaya 2 gegen nen bequiet Dark Power Pro 3 getauscht. Mit dem Himalaya 2 hatte ich bei meinem gedämmten Fractal R4 Gehäuse Temps von 70° in Dragonage Inquisition. Das war mir zu viel, gerade wenn ich bedenke das es im Sommer nochmal 10-15° wärmer wird.



Dark Power heißen ja die Netzteile. Dark Rock Pro müßte das sein. Meinst Du den:
61536 - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler

Kostet mehr ca. doppelt so viel.  Ist mir auch zu breit. Die Ram-Riegel sollen ihre Kühlkörper behalten.

Ja, ich weiß nicht ob ich noch umtauschen sollte. Noch ist das Zeitfenster offen dafür. Aber ich brauche einen RAM-Kühler kompatiblen CPU-Kühler


----------



## ironiro (25. Dezember 2014)

So Update vom Threadersteller. 

Hab jetzt nen Dark Rock 3 verbaut. 

Im Idle hab ich jetzt grobe 30°. 
Wenn ich DayZ spiele komme ich nicht über 59° hinaus. 
Anders bei CS;GO da schwankt die Temperatur immer zwischen 45° und 65° ,aber das das liegt wohl am Spiel denke ich. 
Ich werde mir nach den Feiertagen wohl noch ein paar Extralüfter zulegen um den Airflow im Gehäuse noch etwas zu verbessern ,aber ich denke das sollte es gewesen sein. (Oder?) 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

EDIT: 
Hab jetzt mal seit langem wieder Battlefield 4 ausgekramt und alles auf Ultra gestellt bei 1080p. Dabei sind meine temps auf 75° das ist ebenfalls normal oder?


----------



## Fried_Knight (25. Dezember 2014)

Alles ganz normale Temperaturen und absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## LevArris1 (25. Dezember 2014)

ironiro schrieb:


> So Update vom Threadersteller.
> 
> Hab jetzt nen Dark Rock 3 verbaut.
> 
> ...




Einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter  werde ich mir auch noch zulegen, der dann auf die Grafikkarte u. CPU kühle Luft bläst.
Beim Kauf auf PWM u. 4polig achten, weil  der Temperatur geregelt werden kann.

Hast Du denn mal eine ältere Prime95 Version getestet ?  (z.B. Prime95 2.77)
Damit dürften die Temperaturen bei Dir auch nicht in gefährliche Regionen schiessen.
Interessant wäre dann den Vcore mal abzulesen.  Vielleicht ist der auch zu hoch bei Dir ?
Ich habe ihn ja noch senken können. 
Dabei beachten, das wenn der Rechner nicht mehr hoch fährt, das man das Bios resetten, u. alles neu einstellen muß.
Vcore unter Vollast beträgt bei mir 1.184. Vorher 1.254
Bei Battlefield 4 ist er aber z.B. niedriger.


----------



## seba0112 (25. Dezember 2014)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt. Hatte die gleich CPU kurzfristig unter Luft (weiß grad nur nicht mehr welcher Nocuta Kühler das war).  Da waren die Temps auf jeden Fall besser 
Ansonsten CPU Köpfen und mit Wasser kühlen


----------



## LevArris1 (26. Dezember 2014)

CPU Köpfen ?   hab ich schon mal gelesen - sehr abenteuerlich. käme mir nie in den Sinn.


----------



## Hawkins (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 in Games maximal 65°, allerdings sind das dann nur sehr kurze spikes, meist beim ersten Starten des Games. Rein ingame hab ich zB in Dragon Age Inquisition max. 60°, in Elite Dangerous max 55. In Prime95 v28.5 geht er trotzdem innerhalb von Sekunden auf 80°+ hoch, ist wohl normal mit der CPU.

Den Vcore hab ich bei mir auf 1.16v gesenkt. Ich hatte ihn auch auf 1.13v, aber da gabs in prime95 nach 2 Stunden nen Bluescreen. Auf Default war er auf 1.246v. Kannst ja mal etwas undervolting versuchen. Viel falsch machen kann man da nicht solang man die Spannung nur senkt. zur Not einfach das Bios resetten falls mal nix mehr geht.


----------



## MusicX123 (26. Dezember 2014)

Also bei 1,220V vCore komme ich auf 4,6GHz. Standard Takt (4,2GHz auf allen Kernen) sollten da unter 1,100V (meine 1,050V) möglich sein. Aber die unteren Regionen interessieren mich nicht so wirklich  Prime95 v28.5 (FFT-Test) ist völlig übertrieben, habe mit WaKü sofort 80-85°C. Mit 1,350V vCore bekomme ich 4,9GHz stabil in Cinebench 11.5 und in Spielen (Battlefield 4, Ryse, WatchDogs, CoD AW, etc.). 
Nur mal ein Beispiel: WoW lief mit 105-110 FPS bei 4,8GHz. Takt auf 4,6GHz reduziert waren es "nur noch" 85-90 FPS. OC lohnt sich also


----------



## ironiro (26. Dezember 2014)

@Hawkins 
Von 1.13 V auf 1.16 "gesenkt"?  
Ich werde jetzt demnächst an der Frontseite des Gehäuses noch einen Lüfter anbringen der frische Luft anzieht. 
Ein "Problem" könnte natürlich auch sein dass der Gehäuselüfter an der Rückseite direkt auf die Seite des CPU Kühler bläst auf der ,der Ventilator eben nicht ist. 
Und dadurch ,dass zwischen Kühler und Gehäusewand kein Platz mehr ist könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen ,dass der CPU Kühler nicht genug Frischluft bekommt. 
Das Problem sollte ich aber nen nem Frontlüfter lösen können. 
Falls das dann auch nicht helfen sollte werd ich das mit dem Runtertakten versuchen. 

Ich glaub eh ich mach mir hier viel zu viel Stress. Maximal C° der CPU soll laut Intel 72,72° sein und im Notfall schaltet die CPU ja sowieso ab.


----------



## Hawkins (26. Dezember 2014)

ironiro schrieb:


> @Hawkins
> Von 1.13 V auf 1.16 "gesenkt"?



Nein, von 1.246v auf 1.16v. Mit 1.13v war er nicht Prime Stable.

PS: "Runtertakten" ist das nicht, die CPU bleibt ja gleich schnell, zieht nur weniger Strom und verursacht weniger Hitze.


----------



## LevArris1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Der Gehäuselüfter auf der Rückseite sollte raus blasen und nicht rein blasen.
Jedenfalls liest es sich so @ ironiro
Die warme Luft muß ja raus, sons zirkuliert nur noch warme Luft im Gehäuse. Und dann ist es kein Wunder wenn die Temperaturen hoch steigen.

Ist Dein Netzteil unten oder oben verbaut ?
Hast Du vielleicht wie ich oben  im Deckel 2 Lüfter die warme Luft raus blasen ?  (Mein Netzteil sitzt unten im Gehäuse)

Also der rückwärtige Gehäuselüfter muß die warme Luft abtransportieren können.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Braucht ein 4790k 1.150v bei 4.4Ghz?   
Ich dachte mein 4690k wäre ein kleines Wunder mit 4.7Ghz und 1.250v.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Dezember 2014)

Jede CPU ist anders, mein i7 4790k braucht z.B. 1,25V für 4,6Ghz und so knapp 1,2V für 4,5Ghz


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Also kann es sein das ich für 4.7 1.250v brauche und für 4.8 dann 1.350v brauche? Komisch..


----------



## NuVirus (27. Dezember 2014)

Kann auch sein das du für 4,7Ghz 1,35V brauchst das ist anders an einem gewissen Punkt braucht die CPU meist deutlich mehr V-Core also vorher im Vergleich zum Takt da ist wirklich jede CPU anders sonst gäb es ja keine i7 4790k die über 500€ gebraucht kosten


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Ist mein i5 4690k mit 4.7 Ghz und 1.250 Volt mehr wert? Kann die Spannung nach dem köpfen noch niedriger werden?


----------



## NuVirus (27. Dezember 2014)

Deine CPU ist guter Durchschnitt würde ich sagen hier kannst du mal Ergebnisse von anderen bei Interesse sehen - solltest natürlich auf die gleiche Art testen:
[Sammelthread] Intel Haswell & Devil's Canyon (Sockel 1150) OC-Ergebnis-Thread! KEIN Quatschthread!

Hier kannst dich mit anderen unterhalten und Fragen stellen:
[Sammelthread] -= OC Prozessoren Intel Sockel 1150 (Haswell) Laberthread =-


----------



## ironiro (27. Dezember 2014)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Der Gehäuselüfter auf der Rückseite sollte raus blasen und nicht rein blasen.
> Jedenfalls liest es sich so @ ironiro
> Die warme Luft muß ja raus, sons zirkuliert nur noch warme Luft im Gehäuse. Und dann ist es kein Wunder wenn die Temperaturen hoch steigen.
> 
> ...



ja der hintere bläst raus. Genauso wie der Frontlüfter der hinter der Frontabdeckung sitzt. Sprich ich hab jetzt 2  Lüfter die die Luft aus dem Gehäuse rauspressen ,aber keinen der Frischluft reindrückt. öÖ


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (27. Dezember 2014)

Die vorderen sollen die Luft einblasen.


----------



## fluxkompensatoor (10. Februar 2015)

also hier bei dem einen screenshot 4.4ghz temp so um 70 grad und ganz plötzlich mal nach 3 min, mal nach 10 min, nur noch 4ghz und höhere temperaturen, die gehen dann bis keine ahnung, bei 95grad hab ich dann angst bekommen und ausgemacht oder muss man bei prime 95 die 95 grad erreichen? )) bios einstellungen sind auf standart, also nur der turbo modus an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

